# NAHRA....



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

Anybody here run their retrievers in NAHRA events?


----------



## perch head (Jul 6, 2005)

I will run a started test in Spokane Wa in Aug. I have run NAHRA with my older dog quite a bit.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

Have you ran AKC hunt tests at all? i was wondering how they might differ. I have ran hunt tests for 16 years but think I need a change and have always wondered how NAHRA compared to AKC hunt tests. there are things i like about hunt tests but there are also things I dont like.


----------



## perch head (Jul 6, 2005)

I have not run any AKC. I did run a HRC a month ago and that was fun. NAHRA has an excellent rule book, if you run at the Senior level in NAHRA you will have a well rounded dog. I would sign up for a test or go run a picnic test and see how you like it.


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

Watched a NAHRA Senior 2 weeks ago. Great guys and gals, only 14 dogs, nice tests. Will run it next year!


----------



## Tuck (Jun 14, 2007)

Your going to run into slight differences depending on the level in which you run. Generally started in NAHRA is going to be very simlar to a AKC junior except a little shorter. I'd also expect to see decoys (something I haven't seen much of at AKC). Intermediate is similar to AKC Senior except that your dog is going to also have an upland scenario where the judges will want to see your dog quarter. Your also going to have a trail. Trail being a duck that is drug from point A to B. You can encourage the dog during the trail but you cannot guide it (like you would a blind). Senior...similar to Master. The senior upland has a sit to flush shot/fall as well. If your dog breaks...your out. And the trail will be a little more complex then the intermediate. That's it in a nutshell!

if there's a test by you, give it a try, it's a great game for the huntin' dogs!


----------

